# Emporor scorp



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

what do i do?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

POST PICTURES, USE "GOOGLE" FOR INFO, AND SEND ME 1 OR 2?

http://www.geocities.com/lflank/scorpionbreeding.html
http://www.calzoo.com/html/emperorscorpions.html


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

uh no camera, Not much detailed info on google, anyone else?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Timmy, an old member called Boomer Sub wrote a great profile in the next forum below the reptile forum, in the profiles..look for it and it should answer some basic questions for you!


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> POST PICTURES, USE "GOOGLE" FOR INFO, AND SEND ME 1 OR 2?
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/lflank/scorpionbreeding.html
> http://www.calzoo.com/html/emperorscorpions.html


send me afew also


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok cool, i read that profile. So basically the mom takes care of them until they turn black and are ready to fend for themselves ?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

just let nature take its course until they are grown and have to frend for themselves then YOU have to take care of them or sell them if you want......also try and borrow a camera would love to see photos


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

get them out of there asap if you want maximum survival rate. Keep them in a tupperware box with same substrate as the tank and keep it humid. Feed them pre-killed crickets and watch them grow.

I used this method and it worked a treat for me.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I would say Google and read as much as possible and read from a couple different sites. And I would be great if you could post some pics.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

congrats!! I would let them grow a bit more and then sell or give them away to a pet store or a person on the street.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

so timmy how long ago didi you get her? was u the one that breed her or was she already fat?i would like to try this


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That Rocks!


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

r8frazer said:


> get them out of there asap if you want maximum survival rate. Keep them in a tupperware box with same substrate as the tank and keep it humid. Feed them pre-killed crickets and watch them grow.
> 
> I used this method and it worked a treat for me.


There ya have it. I used to have a pair, they bred a few times, and I ended up getting rid of all but one of the babies.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice picture PygoPower.


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

nswhite said:


> Nice picture PygoPower.


TY


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice pic


----------

